# HELP! Sprint s2 stuck at Samsung logo



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

I flashed calkulins 3.0 gingerbread rom on my fiances phone and now it is stuck at the Samsung logo and I can't restore my stock nandroid.... I wiped all data and cache before install then flashed rom, bare rom converter then the newest modem available.... if anyone is familiar and has experience with this rom please give me some info if greatly appreciate it.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------

